# West Harbor Crappie Fishing



## Buckeye John (Nov 23, 2010)

Has anyone fished for Crappie lately ?


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I tried at Turtle Creek for 1/2hr no luck, water was rising and 65 degrees which is perfect...


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Been slow from what I have heard/seen. Picked a few up.


----------



## Buckeye John (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info guy's !


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Buckeye John said:


> Thanks for the info guy's !


Talked to a guy fishing in my marina Sunday who was catching perch on a jig/worm set up... said he had not seen a crappie... crazy spring


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

aquaholic2 said:


> Talked to a guy fishing in my marina Sunday who was catching perch on a jig/worm set up... said he had not seen a crappie... crazy spring


Strange family ???


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

Fished a West Harbor Marina on Thursday for the first time this year. Caught 8 nice crappie and all but 2 were full of eggs. It was a slow bite, and I was using a bobber, hook, and shiner. Fished about 4 feet under the bobber. Caught about 6 nice perch also. I did check the water temp, and it was 66 at the surface. Catfish and rock bass kept me busy also! I don't think they have spawned yet, but I could be wrong. Might be able to try it next week again, but the boat is in the water now and it is time to start chasing the eyes.


----------

